# 4" Sewer Lateral, whats max slope %?



## Upchuck

> Posted by Framer53
> 
> Did I read that right, 6 inch?
> 
> wow!


They believe in overkill around here. I always ask how come we need 6" sewer lateral for single family but mostly 8" mains for numerous homes. Never get a good answer.


----------

